# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  طنز : راهنمای رتبه برتر شدن در 80 روز

## من همان سیزدهم

* مواد لازم 

1 – یک عدد دانش آموز یا پشت کنکوری خسته ترجیحا صفر کیلومتر با آرزوی موفقیته بدون زحمت  و یک شبه

2- کارتون دور دنیا در هشتاد روز برای اثبات اینکه طرف تونست در 80 روز دور دنیا رو بچرخه چرا من نتونم ؟!!!

3 – یک عدد اکانت اینستاگرام با پروفایل گوشی پزشکی

4 –  تعداد زیادی هایلایتر و خودکار و پاک کن ترجیحا رنگارنگ ( هر چقدر رنگی تر احتمال موفقیت بیشتر )

5- مقدار زیادی کتاب کمک درسی با توجه به رنگ جلد و ست کردن آن با وسایل دیگر

6- یک عدد پلنر بسیار رنگی و فانتزی 

7– بیسکوییت و شکلات و ماگ نسکافه ترجیحا همه یک رنگ برای ست کردن  با میز مطالعه 

8- تبلت و لپ تاپ ترجیحا مارک اپل برای زیباتر شدن استوری های اینستاگرام 

9– یک عدد اکانت کاربری در فروم کنکوری ترجیحا با اسم های جذاب در مایه های reveng   یا king  یا unstoppable

10 - چندین گیگ اینترنت  رایگان برای 24 ساعت آنلاین بودن در فروم کنکور و اینستاگرام 

11– چند عدد دوست مجازی پشت کنکوری برای آرزوی موفقیت کردن که همگی هر سال  2 ماه قبل کنکور دور هم جمع بشن و به آدمای منفی و منطقی و سمی نظر منفی بدن و بیان برای گرم کردن تاپیک  تا روز کنکور ساعتای مطالعه 15 به بالا و تستای روزانه 400 به بالا بذارن و  بعد از کنکور در افق محو بشن تا دو ماه مانده به کنکور سال بعد 

12– یک عدد دانشجوی پزشکی نیازمند شهرت و درآمد که خودش چند سال از بس که درس خونده مغزش صاف شده اما امروز به این نتیجه رسیده که کافی بود چند هزار صفحه کتاب درسی رو اول تقسیم بر 80 کنه و بعد تقسیم بر 24 ساعت مطالعه در روز به همین راحتی

آقا چقدر رتبه برتر شدن آسون بود و ما نمیدونستیم به امید موفقیت بدون تلاش و زحمت مایکروویوی همه عزیزان از جمله ماهیگیران آب گل آلود کنکور بی صبرانه منتظر نمرات منفی شما عزیزان هستم .

سخن آخر به دانش آموزان سال یازدهم به قبل که دارن این تاپیک رو میخونن عزیزان درس خواندن هم مثل تمام فعالیت های دیگه احتیاج به پیوستگی و ممارست و تمرین و پشتکار در بازه زمانی مورد نیاز خودش رو داره هر چقدر کاسه زمان شما کوچکتر باشه سهم کمتری بهتون میرسه اگر به فکر بهترین ها هستید از ظرف خودتون تا زمانی که بزرگ هست نهایت استفاده رو ببرید تا روزی مجبور نشید فیل را در فنجان جا کنید  

پی نوشت : مژده برای عزیزانی که الانم حوصله درس خوندن ندارن همین الان خبر رسید برنامه های ۶۰ روزه ۵۰ روزه ۳۰ روزه ۱ هفته ای و ۲۴ ساعت تا پزشکی توسط مشاوران زحمت کش در حال آپلود هست هر ساله تعداد زیادی قبولی پرشکی از همین دوره هاداریم پیروز باشید
 
*

----------


## Bardia97

عالی بود :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sinohe.Dr

همگی موفق باشید

----------


## koromozom8

به تو بخاطر این همه چرت و پرت گفتن و عقده ای بودن پول میدن نه؟
اخه در حالت عادی امکان نداره یه آدم انقدر عقده ای و حسود باشه که برای کنکوریایی که خودشون به اندازه کافی استرس دارن بیاد این مزخرفاتو بنویسه
و اینکه باید بگم به قول تو این مشاور نماهایی که میان اینجا و برنامه 30،40 روزه میدن خیلی آدم حسابی تر و بهتر از تویی هستن که هنرت فقط چرت و پرت گفتنه
و از خدا میخوان بهت یکم عقل بده،39 سال سن کمی نیست؛و من تا حالا کسی که این سنو داشته باشه ولی انقدر عقده ای و بیکار باشه که بیاد کنکوریارو نا امید کنه ندیدم
راستی برای تو و بردیا خان یه پیشنهاد داشتم
میخواستم هماهنگ کنم از تیمارستان بیان ببرنتون بستریتون کنن،چون خیلی وضعتون خرابه،رایگان بستری میشید

----------


## reza2018

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bardia97

> به تو بخاطر این همه چرت و پرت گفتن و عقده ای بودن پول میدن نه؟
> اخه در حالت عادی امکان نداره یه آدم انقدر عقده ای و حسود باشه که برای کنکوریایی که خودشون به اندازه کافی استرس دارن بیاد این مزخرفاتو بنویسه
> و اینکه باید بگم به قول تو این مشاور نماهایی که میان اینجا و برنامه 30،40 روزه میدن خیلی آدم حسابی تر و بهتر از تویی هستن که هنرت فقط چرت و پرت گفتنه
> و از خدا میخوان بهت یکم عقل بده،39 سال سن کمی نیست؛و من تا حالا کسی که این سنو داشته باشه ولی انقدر عقده ای و بیکار باشه که بیاد کنکوریارو نا امید کنه ندیدم
> راستی برای تو و بردیا خان یه پیشنهاد داشتم
> میخواستم هماهنگ کنم از تیمارستان بیان ببرنتون بستریتون کنن،چون خیلی وضعتون خرابه،رایگان بستری میشید


دوست عزیز به فکر روان خودت باش نیازی نیست که راجع به روان من نظر بدی نمیدونم انقد نشستی تو خلوت خودت از دنیا بی خبری یه عده ادم هستن زندگیشون هدفشونه خوابیدنشون در راستای هدفشونه خورد و خوراک ندارن چندین سال، دبیرستان یه سری دوستانی داشتم که رو هوا با چند ثانبه نگاه کردن جواب تستو میدادن بعد اینا شدن رتبه ۲۰۰ و خورده ای حالا شما میخوای جای اینارو بگیری؟ من تجویزی نکردم خودمم تازه شروع کردم ولی هدفم در حدی هست که انتظار دارم از خودم نه که بیام رویابافی کنم شماهم انگار خیلی گذرت به تیمارستان خورده قبلا رایگان بستریت کردن

----------


## yahya_moz

یه سری مطلب ساده میگم ... سعی کن یه چیزی ازش یاد بگیری

1- شما فکر می کنی کسی که اینکارهارو میکنه حال خوبی داره ؟! پس غلط می کنید کسی که مشکل داره رو مسخره و تحقیر میکنید

2- اگه کسی کاری می کنه که به من و شما ضرر نمیزنه ، اصلا حق نداریم راجع بهش اظهار نظر کنیم مگر اینکه نظرمون رو بخواد در این صورت اگه راه بهتری سراغ داریم که میدونیم براش بهتره بهش میگیم و اگه نداریم چیزی نمی گیم

3-اگه راه حل بهتری برای مشکل یک شخص دیگه نداری به جای اینکه بهش بگی کاری نکن بهتره که ساکت شی (‌اگه نمی تونی کمکی کنی راهت رو باید بکشی بری و بذاری مردم خودشون برای مشکلاتشون تصمیم بگیرن نه اینکه از طرف شما هم تحت فشار باشن )

به جای تحقیر بقیه روی خودمون کار کنیم که به جایی برسیم که بتونیم دست بقیه رو هم بگیریم

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*وقتی منطق کم میاره دهن به ناسزاگویی باز میشه در تک تک جملات من راه حل نمایان هست اما نه برای کسانی که سرشون رو مثل کبک زیر برف کردن آینده همه چیز رو ثابت میکنه من هستم شمارو نمیدونم*

----------


## Alix_Sb

خواهشن فاز حمایت برندارید
این کار تون بیشتر به ضرر فرد هست
در 10 روز / 20 روز و .... بچه بازیه حالا خود دانید
18 سالتون شده عقل داشته باشید درست تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## yahya_moz

> *وقتی منطق کم میاره دهن به ناسزاگویی باز میشه در تک تک جملات من راه حل نمایان هست اما نه برای کسانی که سرشون رو مثل کبک زیر برف کردن آینده همه چیز رو ثابت میکنه من هستم شمارو نمیدونم*


واو
اگه شما اینجوری راه حل رو نمایان میکنی پیشنهاد میکنم سعی کن به کسی کمک نکنی و شما هم بری زیر برف

----------


## yahya_moz

> خواهشن فاز حمایت برندارید
> این کار تون بیشتر به ضرر فرد هست
> در 10 روز / 20 روز و .... بچه بازیه حالا خود دانید
> 18 سالتون شده عقل داشته باشید درست تصمیم بگیرید


کسی اگه هدف داشته باشه و بخواد برای سال بعد پشت کنکور بمونه باید امسال رو تموم کنه . باید تا آخرش بخونه . اگه الان ول کنه سال بعد رو هم ول کرده . این حقیقته و تا آخر ۱۴۰۱ باید برای ۱۴۰۱ خونده بشه

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


کسی اگه هدف داشته باشه و بخواد برای سال بعد پشت کنکور بمونه باید امسال رو تموم کنه . باید تا آخرش بخونه . اگه الان ول کنه سال بعد رو هم ول کرده . این حقیقته و تا آخر ۱۴۰۱ باید برای ۱۴۰۱ خونده بشه



دوست عزیز شما حتی زبان فارسیت هم مشکل داره یک دور متن رو بخون یهم بگو از کدوم قسمت متن نتیجه گرفتی که من گفتم درس نخونیدیا کم بخونید  یا درس خوندن رو ول کنید اتفاقا همین تفکرات مسموم که فقط جنبه تجاری داره باعث میشه کسی که میخواد از همین زمان باقی مانده بیشترین بازدهی رو داشته باشه وقتی میبینه که همه این وعده ها الکی بود و فاصلش با رتبه برترا خیلی زیاده نا امید میشه و خوندن رو ول میکنه سودش هم فقط نصیب مشاور نما ها میشه و بس*

----------


## koromozom8

منم نگفتم هدفم این رتبه هست
ولی من مطمئنم آدم در هر سطحی باشه اگه بخونه پیشرفت میکنه نسبت به چیزی که قبلا بوده
من اصلا خودمو در جایگاهی نمیبینم بگم میشه تو ۸۰ روز پزشکی قبول شد یا نه،چون من خودم کنکوریم تا همین چند وقت پیش از یکی از بچه های اینجا کمک خواستم و رفتم درسمو بخونم و الان که بعد چند مدت اومدم اینجا واقعا پشیمونم،فضای اینجا دیگه فقط حس بد به آدم میده
و کلا حرف من این بود که اگه نمیخوایم به بقیه امید بدیم حداقل ناامیدشون هم نکنیم همین
بزاریم درسشو بخونه!
منم دیگه بیشتر از این خودمو دخالت نمیدم میرم درسمو بخونم
که بعد کنکور همین آدمایی مثل تو نتونن منو مسخره کنن و به ریشم بخندن

----------


## yahya_moz

> *
> دوست عزیز شما حتی زبان فارسیت هم مشکل داره یک دور متن رو بخون یهم بگو از کدوم قسمت متن نتیجه گرفتی که من گفتم درس نخونیدیا کم بخونید  یا درس خوندن رو ول کنید*


چشم هارو باید شست
داشتم جواب یکی دیگه رو میدادم چرا به خودت میگیری 
من حتی به کسی که می خواد پشت کنکور بمونه برای ۱۴۰۲ هم میگم برای ۱۴۰۱ تمام تلاشت رو بکن که ۱۴۰۲ قبول شی
دیگه بحث اینکه پول به مشاورنماها و ... میدن ربطی به این موضوع نداره . دیگه وقتی کاری بدون تحقیق انجام بشه خب ضرر به همراه داره
به کسی که از ۸۰ روز قبل می خواد برای ۱۴۰۱ بخونه باید گفت برو بخون دیگه یا میشه یا اینکه میره برای ۱۴۰۲ و مسخره کردن نداره و گفتن اینکه میشه یا نمیشه غلطه .

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


چشم هارو باید شست
داشتم جواب یکی دیگه رو میدادم چرا به خودت میگیری 
من حتی به کسی که می خواد پشت کنکور بمونه برای ۱۴۰۲ هم میگم برای ۱۴۰۱ تمام تلاشت رو بکن که ۱۴۰۲ قبول شی



شما هم همینطور موفق باشید*

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط koromozom8


منم نگفتم هدفم این رتبه هست
ولی من مطمئنم آدم در هر سطحی باشه اگه بخونه پیشرفت میکنه نسبت به چیزی که قبلا بوده
من اصلا خودمو در جایگاهی نمیبینم بگم میشه تو ۸۰ روز پزشکی قبول شد یا نه،چون من خودم کنکوریم تا همین چند وقت پیش از یکی از بچه های اینجا کمک خواستم و رفتم درسمو بخونم و الان که بعد چند مدت اومدم اینجا واقعا پشیمونم،فضای اینجا دیگه فقط حس بد به آدم میده
و کلا حرف من این بود که اگه نمیخوایم به بقیه امید بدیم حداقل ناامیدشون هم نکنیم همین
بزاریم درسشو بخونه!
منم دیگه بیشتر از این خودمو دخالت نمیدم میرم درسمو بخونم
که بعد کنکور همین آدمایی مثل تو نتونن منو مسخره کنن و به ریشم بخندن


فکر کنم خیلی دوست داشتید مثل خودتون  بهتون توهین کنم  اما من آدمای بد دهن رو نقل نمیگیرم اما پیشنهاد میکنم سال دیگه که خواستین با عضویت جدید بیاین فروم با 47koromozomi ثبت نام بفرمایید*

----------


## Nazaninj

آدم اینقدر عقده ای ندیده بودم تو زندگیم
۳۹ سالته همسن بابای منی نشستی اینجا بچه هارو ناامید میکنی؟
دستاورد خودت تو زندگی چی بوده؟ بگو لذت ببریم!!!
یعنی اصلا ترس اینو نداری که یه بچه با خوندن این متن مزخرفت انرژی منفی بگیره بعدش این انرژی به زندگی خودت برگرده؟؟؟؟
نمیتونی کمکی بکنی حداقل حرف هم نزن
آدمایی مثل تو ذهنشون انقدر کوچیک و محدوده که نمیتونن بفهمن هرچیزی ممکنه تو این دنیا
تو از کجا میدونی آی کیوی یه بچه چقدره؟ شاید یکی باید از هفتم واسه کنکور بخونه چون مغزش مطالبو نمیگیره ولی یکی خیلی خیلی باهوشه‌همون ۴ ۵ هم بسشه و می‌تونه با یه بار خوندن یاد بگیره
همه رو با سطح توانایی خودت مقایسه نکن
همه اونایی که الان اسمشون تو کل دنیا مطرح شده همیشه کاری رو کردن که افراد کوته بینی مثل تو میگفتن غیرممکنه!!!
من هیچوقت با کسایی مثل تو درگیر نمیشم ولی دوستم که صادقانه داره تلاش میکنه یه عکس از این چرت و پرتای تو فرستاد واسم و گفت که انرژی منفی گرفته ازت
اومدم بگم سرت تو کار خودت باشه بچه های مردمو آزار نده
حداقل ۲۰ سال از کنکورت گذشته از این فضا برو بیرون و به غیرممکن هایی که واسه خودت تو زندگی ساختی فکر کن!!!!!

----------


## IPardisI

خدارو شکر هرچی هستیم الاف نیستیم تاپیک طنز بزنیم 
حداقل با ماگ خوشگلمون و خودکارای 24 رنگمون مشغول خوندنیم
خدارو شکر 39 سالم نیستو 19 سالمه 
بالاخره بعضیا پز عقلو روشن فکریشونو میدن مام پز یچیو بدیم :Yahoo (20): 
الان شما چیکار داری به این چیزا آخه؟ برو درستو بخون خجالتم خوب چیزیه با اون سنت :Yahoo (43): 

دوستان من برای هر سنی احترام قائلم خودمم یه روز 39 سالم میشه اگه خدا قسمت کنه و زودتر نمیرم
ایشون خیلی انرژی منفی به ما کنکوریایی که از تابستون داریم میخونیم میده چه برسه اونایی که اول راهن طفلکیا
بی تعارف بگم وجودت سمه دوست عزیز :Yahoo (21): 
کاش سرت گرم شه دست از سر کچل ما کنکوریا برداری
کم بدبختی داریم شمام با زیرپیرهنی و پیژامه راه راهیت و نخ دندون گوشه لبت هر روز بیا بگو بدبخت تر از این حرفایین جوجه ها مونده برسین
شما هدفت کنکور هر چند سال دیگه هست خب موفق باشی فقط ولمون کن
ما هم میتونیم تا 39 سالگی کنکور بدیم بخدا پز چیتو میدی 
اصلا مارم مثل خودت پشت کنکوری بدون آروم شو لطفا
دوست نداشتم اینارو بگم اما توی تاپیک هر بنده خدایی خواست بخونه ظهور کردی جلوشو بگیری...گفتم من خدمت برسم ایندفه رو :Yahoo (50):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام دوست عزیز 
ببینید من به نظر شما احترام میذارم و بقیه دوستان
اما یه چیزی بگم؟ طوری نوشتید که انگار میخواید بقیه رو که دیر شروع کردن تحقیر کنید! در حالی که هیش کی نه ازتون نظر میخواد نه اینکه به توصیه هاتون نیازی داره!کسی که 80 روزمونده شروع کرده کلا نه تنها به حرف های شما نه بقیه ای که سعی دارن بگن نمیشه گوش نمیده! به نظرم بهتره که با همه خوب باشی چون اینجا فضای مجازیه حالا تو اینجا اینطوری انرژی بد میفرستی ببین تو دنیای واقعی شاید همه رو از خودت دور کنی! نمیدونم هدفت چیه اما از نظرم از همه بالاتر اول همه با هم سععی کنیم انسان و انسانیت و یاد بگیریم چون واقعا اگه اینو به طور کامل درک کنی همچین چیز بی اساسی(ازنظر بنده)) نننمینوسی امیدوارم راه درستو پیدا کنی دوست عزیز....

----------


## Gord_Afarid

در جواب این تاپیک همین بس که اون فرد به اصطلاح شما مشاورنما، بدون اینکه ذره ای سود مالی براش داشته باشه کلی فیلمای جمع بندی و سوالات مبحثی و برنامه در اختیار بچه ها قرار میده ، تشکر و دعای خیر بچه ها براش تمومی نداره ، با نهایت احترام و ادب و بدون ذره ای تمسخر اعم از نام کاربری یا هر چیز دیگه ای با دیگران صحبت میکنه، هیچوقت قول رتبه برتری تو 80 روز یا هر چند روز دیگه به کسی نداده ، بجای تاپیک  دعوا وحاشیه زا تاپیکای به درد بخور مثل تست و فیلم تحلیل سوال برای کنکوریا میزنه ، و در نهایت اگر برای پنجمین فصل سال هم رای گیری بشه بچه ها رای میدن بهش چون آدمای اینجا که با کنکور و درس سر و کار دارن خیلی خوب  آدم با تجربه که هدفش کمک به دیگرانه رو از بقیه تشخیص میدن.
عزیزی که ایشون لفظ مشاور نما رو همیشه برات بکار میبره و الان هم غیر مستقیم داره بهت اشاره میکنه، با همین فرمون برو جلو که کارت درسته.

پ.ن : دوستانی که هر چند روزه شروع کردید، برید با انرژی درستون رو بخونید و اطمینان داشته باشید هر چقدر تلاش کنید به همون میزان نتیجه میگیرید . هدف این تاپیک کلا چیز دیگه ای هستش.

----------


## whywouldnt

و یه چیزی یادم رف بگم
اونایی که میگن آره منم شروع کردم  80 روز مونده وووو_((خطاب به دوست ص قبل که گفته رویابافی نمیکنم و دوستانی که همینطوری هستن))
کسی که با این شرایط شروع کرده نمیاد اینجا ول بچرخه که ! دقیقه به دقیه آنلاین شه به اینو اون تیکه بندازه! این کلا شروع نکرده..
کسی که شروع کرده از 80 روز مونده وقت نمیکنه اینجا تایپ کنه هزار تا چیز بی اساسو :Yahoo (117):  بابا حدقل خودتونو گول نزنید!

----------


## Nazaninj

والله بخدا انگار ما گفتیم توروخدا بیا نظر بده ببینیم عاقبت ما چیه
به همه انرژی منفی میده حالا خوشحال هم هست و افتخار میکنه
این و اون آقای بردیا کلا فکر میکنن تنها فاکتور موفقیت تلاش کردنه درحالیکه خیلی چیزا مهمه مثل کنترل استرس و مدیریت جلسه و سطح آی کیو و اعتماد به نفس و ....
از نظر اینا یکی از نهم شروع کنه بخونه قطعا رتبه برتر میشه
من خودم یه دوست دارم از نهم رفت کلاس و کلا شاگرد تیزهوشان هم بود ولی رتبش نزدیک ۲۰۰۰ شد
یکیم میشناسم باز شاگرد تیزهوشانی ولی از اسفند خوند ۳۰۰ شد :/
ولشون کن بابا بریم سر درسمون

----------


## IPardisI

امیدوارم مهدی_آرتور به خاطر تیکه های آقای سیزدهم نرفته باشه :Yahoo (31): 
نه به تاپیکای آقای آرتور نه به تاپیکای آقای سیزدهم
اون وقت مسخره کننده آقای سیزدهمه
واقعا هم دیدن تلاش بقیه مسخره کردن داره بد زمونه ایه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## IPardisI

راستش منم معتقدم رشته های تاپ تلاش میخواد زمان مناسب میخواد
اگه دیدم این نبود از تابستون هزار دفعه پوست نمینداختم 
اما هیچوقت هیچوقت هیچوقت با اینکه خودمونو تافته جدا بافته بدونیم کنار نیومدم
چه لزومی داره انگشتمونو سمت بقیه بگیریم؟چرا کنار هم نباشیم؟چرا همو ناامید کنیم؟دله سنگتونو شکر... :Y (744): 
حالمون بده بدترش نکنید لطفا 
بزارید بچه ها به امید رشته های تاپ بخونن که حداقل پرستاری قبول شن برن دانشگاه نمونن پشت ما مسخرشون کنیم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## whywouldnt

میدونید چیه ؟؟ دل و قلب یه انسانی خیلی مهمه! اینکه آرزوی خوب کنه واسه همه! اینکه به همه احترام بذاره! اینا خودشون خیلی حرفن!!!
شاید اینطوریه که بعضیا هر چی دست و بال میزنن نمیشه..چون مشکل اصلی از خودشنونو 
کلام آخرم اینکه امیدوارم شمایی که این تاپیکو زدی به چیزی که لایقش هستی برسی....

----------

